# Mid M729 Android Tablet PC



## RMBLOUNT (Jan 3, 2018)

I have not used this tablet very much, Its been carefully stored, It is fully charged I downloaded a simple Word Connect game and cannot seem to get it to do anything when I click on the game icon


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

According to this Amazon page, the MID_M729 is running Android *4.0*.

According to this Word Connect page, it "Requires Android *4.1* and up".


----------

